# 04 Back pay



## avn514 (7 Jan 2005)

When are we getting our back pay  i am going to snap  fall 04 my @$$ :threat:


----------



## Sam69 (7 Jan 2005)

avn514 said:
			
		

> When are we getting our back pay  i am going to snap  fall 04 my @$$ :threat:



See CANFORGEN 155/04

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## sinblox (7 Jan 2005)

How does one access canforgen?


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Jan 2005)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/23888/post-135926.html#msg135926


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jan 2005)

Going to move this to the Joint forum as it effects everyone.


----------



## big_johnson1 (22 Jan 2005)

Just on a slight sidenote, is it possible to access the CANFORGENs from the net, vs checking them on the DIN? I don't get much access to any baselined machines and I'd like to be able to keep up on what's new. Thanks.


Chimo!


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (2 Feb 2005)

I just got an email by a WO in gagetown stating that we (NCM) got 6.6% and Off. 2.5%
It would be sweet, but I am not sure how reliable those numbers are.  
We were expecting the new CDS to annouce the numbers.  New boss at the helm trying to look good for the troops.


----------



## big_johnson1 (2 Feb 2005)

404SqnAVSTeach said:
			
		

> I just got an email by a WO in gagetown stating that we (NCM) got 6.6% and Off. 2.5%
> It would be sweet, but I am not sure how reliable those numbers are.
> We were expecting the new CDS to annouce the numbers.   New boss at the helm trying to look good for the troops.



Great, the rumour mill starts turning again.. Although 6.6% would be awesome, that's some decent back pay. Now we can only hope until the official announcement I guess.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2005)

You can almost rest assured that 6.6% is ROTL; perhaps spread over the next three years as 2.2% a year would be more likely.

Wait and sho see....

GW


----------



## big_johnson1 (2 Feb 2005)

Naw, the rumour's started, time to carry it through.. I should call everyone I know   (j/k!)   I believe nothing until the money is in the bank..


----------



## 291er (4 Feb 2005)

Word is that it'll be announced tomorrow by the new CDS....I also heard the rumour that it was 6.6% retro to last Apr, with another 2.4 this April, but I will just wait and see tomorrow....


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (4 Feb 2005)

Any news yet???

No Canforgen as of this morning (Fri 3 Feb)


----------



## 291er (6 Feb 2005)

The rumour goes on to say that a CANFORGEN will be released Monday 7 Feb 05.  We'll see what happens, cross your fingers....


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2005)

Is there a prize for posting it here first?


----------



## Gunner (6 Feb 2005)

I agree with George Wallace.  6.6 or 6.8% is pretty high considering the size of increases given to the public service and the relatively low level of inflation. It will be packaged as a multiyear raise (04 and 05).


----------



## big_johnson1 (6 Feb 2005)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> Is there a prize for posting it here first?



Hehe, yeah, you get your back pay before everyone else


----------



## honestyrules (6 Feb 2005)

hi folks!

I got the same info from my unit; 6.8% backdated to April 04, and 2.4% from april 05.
From our RMS clerks: the money will be put on end of Feb pay.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Feb 2005)

6.6%???....let me tell you as an employee of the Ontario govt., I could only dream of such a raise :crybaby:........all right Monkhouse, enough whining.....enjoy it people!!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2005)

I'll reserve judgement on the whole discussion until I see the CANFORGEN, maybe tomorrow, if someone posts it. :


----------



## Guest (9 Feb 2005)

depending where the public service is located they also recieved a backdated wage adjustment on top of their pay from 9.6 to 12.8 percent retroactive to 2003


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Feb 2005)

Still no CANFORGEN


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2005)

From past experience......it should come out in an "O" Gp at 1655 hrs on Friday.   ;D

GW


----------



## c_canuk (9 Feb 2005)

I seen a CANFORGEN that stated there was one being discussed end of Jan, how much and when we would get it and from how long back is appearantly whats being discussed... I heard everything from 1% from last may to 10% from april 2003 (which would be like winning the lottery for me as I was deployed all year in 2003)

I think we'll know when we get it... and not to expect anything that way we won't be let down


----------



## Strike (9 Feb 2005)

Oooh, I LOVE the rumour mill.

FYI -- that Exel spreadsheet going around is a fake.  How do I know?
a) An e-mail sent out stating such
b) In the LCol (and below) columns there are no distinctions between GSO and Pilot as well as Jr (2Lt, Lt) Med and Dental officers, all of whom are affected.

Finally, a letter was released via public affairs means.  As for when the raise will be released, no idea.  But it will be retroactive to April 04.

My goodness Sam, I'm surprised you didn't pick up on any of this.  I feel so priveledged to have beat out Sam on something.  Guess you're not as active here as on our Plt forum, huh?


----------



## Love793 (9 Feb 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> Oooh, I LOVE the rumour mill.
> 
> FYI -- that Exel spreadsheet going around is a fake.   How do I know?
> a) An e-mail sent out stating such
> ...



That and about 5 other emails saying : Stop speculating, we'll pay you when we figure out how much and where we're getting it from.  ;D


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (9 Feb 2005)

Why do you do this to ourselves... every time.  :  This infamous email with the spreadsheet was initiated last Wednesday (2nd Feb) and it has spread like a wild fire.  On the email you read the following:
> The rumour is 6.6% (apparently from a good source in Ottawa)  Below is a
> calculation sheet WO 
	
	



```
Bloggin
```
 made out.  INTERESTING!!!

The email is a fake (if one can say that).  It is a calculation of a projected raise, not actual facts.  In two days, from 5 differents sources, on 4 differents bases, I've heard the same rumour for the same amount. Of course I got carried away and totally expected a CANFORGEN the following Monday. The raise is Probably about right, but this is the 21st century, I get an email from one coast, and I email 2 friends from 2 different bases, who email 2 friends, who email, 2 friends... which gets posted on a forum seen by a good population of the CF, who emails there friends.  Like a few of us already pointed out; We should all be patient and just wait.  On a last note, the Leadership should hurry up with the final numbers, has the morale of the troops are affected daily.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Feb 2005)

When these things start making the rounds, the SIU/ NSE guys should trace it back to it's source and nail the perpetrator. One well publicized example would stop a lot of this crap.

*Unless someone gets the actual CANFORGEN and posts it, everyone stop speculating*


----------



## Sam69 (9 Feb 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> My goodness Sam, I'm surprised you didn't pick up on any of this.   I feel so priveledged to have beat out Sam on something.   Guess you're not as active here as on our Plt forum, huh?



Hey... I'm on TD, cut me some slack!  ;D

Here's another rumour to toss on the fire: no announcement of the raise until after the budget.

Sam


----------

